# The Final Prophecy of Jesus



## JM (Jul 5, 2007)

New Historicist commentary on Revelation, anyone heard of Oral Collins? 

Review: 

By Joseph L. Haynes (Hague, SK, Canada)

I've been waiting for this book with eager anticipation! And it doesn't disappoint! Dr. Collins has produced a commentary that will be used by generations to come--after other contemporary commentaries on Revelation have long been forgotten. This book is scholarly, clear in meaning, relevant, and, above all, faithful to the message of the Lord written down by John. Dr. Collins approaches the text in the tradition of the Reformers carefully exegeting the original language while taking into account the genre and other literary considerations. His historical insights and depth of research are profound. With a B.D. from Gordon Conwell Seminary, an M.A. and a PhD in Near Eastern and Judaic Studies from Brandeis University, Collins writes with authority and conviction. Most of all, Jesus Christ is exalted and glorified in the interpretation and application of the text of John's Revelation from cover to cover in this book. If you want your pastor to be able to preach with conviction and confidence on the book of Revelation, buy him a copy of "The Final Prophecy of Jesus." If you are a serious student of Scripture, a pastor, Bible teacher or biblical scholar, you can't afford to ignore this book. If you are weary of dispensational conjecture, amillennial ambiguity, and "pan"-trib apathy, look no further.


----------

